
Show HN: Copy range of lines from file or stdin to stdout - nburr
https://github.com/nickolasburr/rng
======
jgreer196
This is really cool, I can definitely see myself using this regularly. Do you
think you'll add support for multiple ranges?

~~~
nburr
Yes, it's on the roadmap for the next release.

------
masonic
Does it have capabilities beyond _sed_ , or just shorter syntax?

~~~
nburr
At the moment, it's just a friendlier alternative to sed's range ability. I
have a couple of additional features I'd like to incorporate, such as multiple
ranges, that I think will add value for users.

